# EF 24-105 f/3.5-5.6 IS Patent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2010)

```
<img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-5447" title="2010_237455_fig11" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/2010_237455_fig11.png" alt="" width="413" height="362" /></p>
<ul>
<li>Patent Publication No. 2010-237455</li>
<li>Release date 2010/10/21</li>
<li>Filing date 2009/03/31</li>
<li>Example 6</li>
<li>Focal length f = 24.90 â€“ 102.02mm</li>
<li>Fno = 3.62 â€“ 5.82</li>
<li>Angle of 81.96 â€“ 23.94 Ã‚Â°</li>
<li>Image Circle 43.28mm</li>
<li>Total lens length 119.84 â€“ 151.84mm</li>
<li>BackFocus 38.50 â€“ 51.35mm</li>
<li>An aspheric surface</li>
<li>Patent Technology</li>
<li>Pojitiburidotaipu zoom</li>
<li>Zoom a positive polarity</li>
<li>Chromatic aberration, spherical aberration, coma aberration correction</li>
<li>Refractive index and placement optimization</li>
<li>Moving the second lensInnerfocusing equation</li>
<li>Zooming</li>
<li>All the lens moves</li>
<li>Miniaturization</li>
</ul>
<p>It looks like a cheap zoom for full frame. 5D3 low end kit lens?</p>
<p>[<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2010-11-20">source</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## futrtrubl (Nov 22, 2010)

Minor thing.
"Pojitiburidotaipu zoom" should be "Positive ride type zoom". Though I would have expected them to spell it raido ライド.

エドワード ie Edward ;']


----------



## dpgizmo (Nov 22, 2010)

I smell a lower-end full frame body is coming...


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder why it's not called 25-102mm, or even 25-100mm, since that seems to be the focal length range (for focus at infinity, I assume).



futrtrubl said:


> "Pojitiburidotaipu zoom" should be "Positive ride type zoom".



Ah yes, I wondered about that too. Not that "positive ride type zoom" is much more illuminating (to me).


----------



## bvukich (Nov 22, 2010)

dpgizmo said:


> I smell a lower-end full frame body is coming...



It would almost have to. Who in their right mind would want to put this thing on a 5D MkII/III?

But even then, it would have to have IQ significantly better than the (not entirely horrible, worth the $200 I paid for mine, but not much more) 28-135 to ever find a home even on a budget FF. They really can't price it under the 28-135, so they'll pretty much have to beat it on quality.


----------



## traveller (Nov 22, 2010)

If Canon did make a budget full-frame model it would have to be considerably cheaper than the A850. Sony's 'low-cost full-frame' idea has failed to win them the market share that I think they hoped it would. A Canon budget full-frame camera would have to be around the 7D's current retail price, or who'd bother?


----------



## bvukich (Nov 22, 2010)

traveller said:


> If Canon did make a budget full-frame model it would have to be considerably cheaper than the A850. Sony's 'low-cost full-frame' idea has failed to win them the market share that I think they hoped it would. A Canon budget full-frame camera would have to be around the 7D's current retail price, or who'd bother?



Sony's idea of low cost is only about $200 less than a 5DMkII, thats probably a good reason why it didn't sell well. And after saving that measly $200 you're still stuck with a Sony.

I don't think they need to get as low as 7D pricing, but if the street price was anywhere in the $1700 neighborhood, it would probably sell great.


----------



## dpgizmo (Nov 22, 2010)

Given that D7000 is attracting lot of attentions in crop world, Canon might fight back in another way - a full frame in current 7D price range but slower FPS, lot better IQ and iso performance. Unless, we will see another better placed crop sensor coming out but 7D is only about one year old, no reason to be replaced any time soon.


----------



## IllegalFun (Nov 22, 2010)

I sincerely hope this is just a patent...
there are far too many cheap lenses floating around, clogging up valuable shelf space

I know the 24-105 L IS is only ~5 years old.... but it needs the IS to be updated.
that would go well with a 5D mk3 
and the 28-135 would go well with a 3D

also most people who upgrade to full-frame have thought long and hard, and buy full-frame lenses before, so a cheap kit lens might not play in Canon's favour.


----------



## bvukich (Nov 22, 2010)

IllegalFun said:


> I sincerely hope this is just a patent...
> there are far too many cheap lenses floating around, clogging up valuable shelf space



X2


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 23, 2010)

Photorumors also show a Canon patent for a 600/f5.6 http://photorumors.com/2010/11/22/canon-files-a-patent-for-a-600mm-f5-6-lens/#more-7020 Now, this is way more interesting stuff.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Digited (Nov 23, 2010)

I am one who of those who has been waiting for a better standard zoom lens with IS for some time. If this is what will be offered, I think I am disappointed. 

It is odd that it has a worse range than the new 15-85 cropper or 28-135 FF, and mostly worse aperture than the existing 24-105. 

Requiring larger lenses for full frame, I don't see how it could cost less than the 15-85 with out making the IQ worse, or the same quality and making it not much cheaper than the existing 24-105 at best. 

So it is likely somewhere between a 28-135 and 15-85 in quality and around the 15-85 in price. I would have preferred a FF version of the 15-85 for around $900, a 24-70 IS, with the same IQ or better, or a new 24-105 with lower distortion and higher mtf at 24, and better IS.


----------



## JLN (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting... it's been quite awhile since canon has released a non-L EF lens.

While it's not a lens for the cognoscenti per say, i do like that they're showing interest in other market segments.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Nov 23, 2010)

It's either that we are crazy, Canon are crazy, or maybe just maybe something really great is about to happen!!

Everybody keeps on talking on the new FF mpix boost and current lenses resolving this boost etc... so why on earth are they releasing a cheap kit lens that will certainly have less IQ than the 24-105L ???? who will put this on 5DIII when people are already doubting the ability of the 24-105L to resolve the extra mpix!!!

UNLESS... MAYBE... Canon will divide the 5D series into 2 categories (like they did the 50D) one with better AF higher than the current 5D price (3d), and a lower same AF in a cheaper body (6d)!

So we're crazy: Any crappy lens can resolve any sensor
Canon are crazy: They don't care that lenses can or cannot resolve the new sensors
Something great: 3D & 6D!

I hope it's the last one, this is the only common sense answer to the existence of this lens IMO.


----------



## Master_of_the_Universe (Nov 23, 2010)

F5.6 at 100mm?

Sounds ghastly.

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## goodmane (Nov 23, 2010)

Agree entirely gothmoth! 

Personally think the lens sounds promising, especially re: miniaturisation. What most don't realise is that the market for small, portable, non in-your-face camera gear is growing. See micro four thirds. Also Leica M9. Or just the number of APS-C bodies.

I hate using my 24-70L sometimes. I bought a 2nd hand 35-135mm usm recently but I can't bring myself to use it much as don't trust color rendition. 

When I bought the 24-70 all I cared about was fast focus and wide open sharpness. Now I don't care about wide open as I use (ETTL wireless) flash all the time to get f8 / 11. I got fed up of oof faces with only the eyes sharp! You can use light to separate subject and background instead of blur. And without high ISO noise. And with better light.

Give me a smaller, lighter, cheaper than 24-105L lens (i.e. narrower aperture and miniature tech as per Tamron Xi) with good colors and usm. I will bite. I realise what I've described is perhaps beaten by the 28-105 3.5-4.5. But I'd prefer better micro-contrast if possible than that lens, and I suppose it's a bit long in the tooth these days re: digital coating/ perhaps resolution, and certainly IS which seems mandatory these days. 

I think this lens will be attractive to joe public.


----------



## Waleed Essam (Nov 24, 2010)

So Mr. "Not-noob" do you actually really think this lens will have better IQ than the 24-105L ?? From your experience with Canon (or any other manufacturer for that matter), do you think they'll ever do such thing??



goodmane said:


> I think this lens will be attractive to joe public.



Yeah, "Joe public" who will buy a 5DII or 5DIII?? and then come to forums complaining that his new camera is soft? 

It might be a replacement to the 28-135 bundled with 7D or 60D though... and will probably has better IQ than 28-135. But why then did Canon bother to make a cheap EF lens and not a better EF-S Kit for such cameras.


----------

